# Jackson Buz McGrath Signature?



## ire_works (Jun 24, 2008)

Seriously , silverburst S7320 was an epic picture , but this freaked me out.

Jackson PRO SERIES COW DK-7 Silver Burst 7-String Guitar 






Apparently the people at Jackson have heard our cries but Ibanez has not. We Want Silverburst Seven.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 24, 2008)

That's only been out for about two years or so now 

Actually they just raised the price to its current retarded level in January.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah the red and silver used to be 800 whereas the black was 700...i I remember, lol, now they jacked it up 2 or 300 bucks, those crazy bastards lol


----------



## playstopause (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## B Lopez (Jun 24, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> yeah the red and silver used to be 800 whereas the black was 700...i I remember, lol, now they jacked it up 2 or 300 bucks, those crazy bastards lol



Wow, that fucking sucks. I wanted one.


I was looking at Jackson t-shirts.....

$40

For a fucking t-shirt.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 24, 2008)

B Lopez said:


> Wow, that fucking sucks. I wanted one.
> 
> 
> I was looking at Jackson t-shirts.....
> ...


   zimbloth is going to carry jacksons once his store opens up, maybe he can get a more reasonable price


----------



## ire_works (Jun 24, 2008)

playstopause said:


>



Curses!!! i should have checked 




KHAN!!!!

I was just maikng the point as to how much Ibanez needs to come out with a the silverburst S7420


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jun 25, 2008)

Buz? = Ibanez
COW = Christian Olde Wolbers, Fear Factory

Or maybe I missed something


----------



## Anthony (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I'm confused too.


----------



## Benzesp (Jun 25, 2008)

yea they are like 1K now.... I have a couple of these, great guitars but not for fucking 1K. I guess they are being discontinued and the prices are being jacked up.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 25, 2008)

What the hell does Buz have to do with a COW7?


----------



## sakeido (Jun 25, 2008)

I didn't know my silverburst Christian Olde Wolbers sig was actually a Buz McGrath sig


----------



## meshu77ah (Jun 25, 2008)

Head used to play a silver burst Ibanez for awhile in Korn. I think its in The 'Freak on a Leash' video. Obviously he played customs though.


----------



## budda (Jun 25, 2008)

it'd be funny if buz saw this thread.

someone PM him this link


----------



## AborteD (Jun 25, 2008)

The author of the thread didn't say that this guitar is a mcgrath sig, he said that jackson has made a production silverburst, just as the ibby mcgrath sig (which is not for sale). Got it ? xD


----------



## heffergm (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting. It looks vaguely like what I expect my Carvin to look like... basically a gray burst over white/white, rather than silver. This one looks a bit drab to me.

I'm going for something like this...


----------



## Roundhouse_Kick (Jun 25, 2008)

o....k.....


----------



## turmoil (Jun 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


>


----------



## heffergm (Jun 25, 2008)

Roundhouse_Kick said:


> o....k.....



My point was that the Jackson looks like, in my opinion, shit. I was trying to put it delicately and put forth what I thought looks quite a bit better.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2008)

ahh well Silverburst is just a cool finish so theres bound to be more then just Buzz's 





I have to agree the import COW's are decent but not worth the higher price. I owned the the 6 string silverburst one for abit and it felt like a toy compared to USA selects.


----------



## noodles (Jun 25, 2008)

A grand for that? Fuck you, Fender.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 25, 2008)

heffergm said:


> My point was that the Jackson looks like, in my opinion, shit. I was trying to put it delicately and put forth what I thought looks quite a bit better.



I strongly disagree with what you are saying. That Carvin is boring as hell and has inlays, whereas the silverburst COW is a simple metal machine with a finish quite a bit nicer than white-whiteburst.


----------



## heffergm (Jun 25, 2008)

mikernaut said:


> ahh well Silverburst is just a cool finish so theres bound to be more then just Buzz's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's more like it! Very nice.



sakeido said:


> I strongly disagree with what you are saying. That Carvin is boring as hell and has inlays, whereas the silverburst COW is a simple metal machine with a finish quite a bit nicer than white-whiteburst.



Bloody hell people. 

First off, I wasn't talking about the guitar as a whole, just the paint job on the body.

Second, it's not a white/whiteburst. Which, unless the universe is now different from when I was last here, would be all white.

Third, you can "strongly disagree" all you want. But it's my fucking opinion, so what's the point?


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 25, 2008)

The COW "Mako" finish I think looks alot cooler in person because it has some grain to the silverpaint. Thus why they named it "Mako", it looks kinda like sharkskin.

Probably cant really even see it in these pics but ..










I actually really love the "Red /Blue pearl" COW finish too and am dying to get that on a soloist or something.

The "polished" ebony boards are these were weird to me, very slippery.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 25, 2008)

I must be a minority: I just cant get into the SIlverburst.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jun 25, 2008)

I got excited for a second because I thought Jackson picked up another seven string endorser (that kicks ass), but nope


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 25, 2008)

Thats a pretty damn sweet guitar.


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I must be a minority: I just cant get into the SIlverburst.



+1. Unless the silverburst is done really nicely I can't really dig it. I don't like 90% of the Gibson silverburst and I can't say i'm particularly partial to the silver COW.

Although mikernaut's Demon is pretty rad.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 25, 2008)

ire_works said:


> Curses!!! i should have checked
> 
> 
> 
> ...





no its KAHN , lol


----------



## ire_works (Jun 25, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> no its KAHN , lol



i googled that shit for the picture and it said that "did you mean khan?" crap , and i got better results haha , so i just assumed. damn google.

either way , i hope my sarcasm was appreciated.



















































F***ING BUZ SIG ME WANTS!


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 25, 2008)

no you were right, it is Wrath Of Khan, the joke was because MY last name is Kahn,


----------



## ire_works (Jun 25, 2008)

soldierkahn said:


> no you were right, it is Wrath Of Khan, the joke was because MY last name is Kahn,



Thats bonafied badass right there ...


----------



## soldierkahn (Jun 25, 2008)

thank you sir


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 25, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> I must be a minority: I just cant get into the SIlverburst.



nope, the only guitars i really like em on are pauls, and even then i dont like the classic teardrop burst, just the outline following burst


----------



## Shawn (Jun 25, 2008)

playstopause said:


>


----------

